# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  رأس الحسين ومعجزاته

## عماد علي

*من أهم المعجزات

من الروايات التي ذكرت في تكلم الرأس الشريف من قبل الشيعة والسنة على السواء.. :-

• كتاب مناقب أمير المؤمنين – المجلد الثاني- للكاتب ابن سليمان الكوفي بسنده عن الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمر (وكان معاصرا للإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام ويتردد عليه) حيث قال: رأيت رأس الحسين بن علي وهو على الرمح ويقرأ القرآن ويقول " أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا" فأجابه رجل من عرض الناس.."رأسك أعجب يا ابن رسول الله".

• كتاب "نور العين في مسجد الحسين لمؤلفه أبو اسحق الاسفراييني وهو من علماء أبناء العامة ويروي عن زيد بن الأرقم قوله: " مر علي برأس الحسين وهو على رمح طويل ولما دنا مني سمعته يقول: " أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا.." فرفعت صوتي وناديت: رأسك أعجب يا ابن رسول الله ثم بكيت.

• كتاب " من نوادر المعجزات" بسنده عن الحارث ابن وكيد وهو من الشيعة الموالين قال: "كنت فيمن حمل رأس الحسين عليه السلام فسمعته يقرأ سورة الكهف فشككت إن كنت نائما... فأجابني الرأس بنغمة الحسين " يا ابن وكيدة أما علمت إننا معشر الأئمة أحياء عند ربنا نرزق... فقلت في نفسي أسرق رأسه وأدفنه فناداني... يا ابن وكيد ليس لك إلى ذلك سبيل... سفكهم دمي أعظم إلى الله من تسييرهم إياي فذرهم فسوف يعلمون إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل يسحبون".

ومن المعجزات يروى أنه أثناء مسير السبايا والرأس الشريف إلى الشام سقط الرمح الذي عليه رأسه روحي له الفدا من يد حامله ونبت في الأرض... فحاول ومن معه من الرجال أن يخرجوا الرمح...ولم يستطيعوا ...فتوجهوا للإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وسألوه عن السبب... فأشار الإمام إلى عمته العقيلة زينب أن تتفقد الأطفال... وعندما رجعت العقيلة تبحث في الصحراء وإذا بطفلة لهم سقطت عن المحمل تركض خلف القافلة!!

ومن كراماته ما ذكره ابن حجر الهيثمي في صواعقه قال: ولما قتلوه (أي الحسين) بعثوا برأسه إلى يزيد فنزلوا أول مرحلة فجعلوا يشربون بالرأس فبينما هم كذلك إذ خرجت عليهم من الحائط يد معها قلم من حديد فكتب سطراً بدم:
أترجو أمة قتلت حسيناً *** شفاعة جده يوم الحساب 

فهربوا وتركوا الرأس(الصواعق ص 119 طبع المطبعة الشرقية: بمصر سنة 1308) وأخرجه منصور بن عماد، وذكر غيره أن هذا البيت وجد بحجر قبل مبعث النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) بثلاثمائة سنة وأنه مكتوب في كنيسة من أرض الروم ولا يدري من كتبه.

دفن رأس الحسين:-

مكان الدفن:
وقد كان مكان الدفن موضع خلاف شديد بين أرباب المقاتل والرواة...لكن بالمقابل اجتمع الجميع أن الرأس فصل عن الجسد في كربلاء وتم تسييره إلى الكوفة....
وكان على عدة أقوال سنوردها كالتالي:

القول الأول: انه دفن في قصر الإمارة في النجف .... وهو قول ضعيف

القول الثاني: انه توجه بالرأس إلى النجف وتم دفنه هناك: وهو ما جاء على روايتين
أ‌) أن عبيد الله بن زياد خاف الفتنة فأرسله للنجف سرا وتم دفنه هناك.
ب‌) أنه تم أثناء مسير السبايا سرقة الرأس من قبل احد الشيعة وتوجه به للنجف ودفنه هناك وله مقام في وسط مسجد الحنانة، وعليه ضريح خشبي وتعليه قبة كسيت بالقاشاني 

القول الثالث: انه دفن بالمدينة إما عند قبر الإمام الحسن عليه السلام وإما عند قبر أمه فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها... وفي هذا السياق يروي أحد الرواة أنه عندما وصل الرأس إلى عبيد الله بن زياد أرسله إلى مروان بن الحكم والي المدينة آنذاك والذي شرب الرأس ودحرجه على قبر النبي وقال: يا محمد ثار بثارات بدر....!!
وقيل ان الطاغية يزيد بعثه إلى المدينة من الشام مع عيال الحسين وامر بدفنه بالبقيع جوار اخيه الحسن.

القول الرابع: أنه دفن في الشام...وهذا القول موضع خلاف أيضا وهناك روايتين:
أ‌) انه دفن من قبل يزيد عندما وصله.
ب‌) وقول يرويه ابن نما عن منصور بن جمهور أنه عندما فتحت خزائن يزيد في عهد عبد الملك...وجد "جونه" حمراء فيها رأس الحسين..فأخذه ودفنه في دمشق. وقيل انه دفن بدمشق بصحن المسجد الاموي عند باب الفراديس، ورواية تقول: ان الرأس وضع بخزانة السلاح بدمشق، وبقي حتى ولي سليمان عبد الملك 96هـ، فكفنه في خمسة اثواب وصلى عليه ودفنه في مقابر المسلمين، وقيل ان الرأس الشريف في حلب بموضع جبل جوشن ويعرف المشهد بمشهد الرأس.

القول الخامس: أن يزيد أرسل الرأس يطاف به بالبلدان وقد تم دفنه في عسقلان في فلسطين...وهذه رواية ضعيفة جدا... وقد أظهر ضعفها شيخهم ابن تيميه أيضا...

القول السادس: أن الرأس قد أخذ إلى مصر...ونصب له مزار الحسين هناك.... لكن الروايات بغير مستند قوي

القول السابع: وهو القول المشهور لدى الشيعة.. ويتفقون عليه بشكل كبير وهو أن الرأس أرجع إلى كربلاء ودفن عند الجسد...

لكن هناك اختلاف حول الوقت الذي تم إرجاع الرأس به للجسد....

هناك ثلاثة أقوال:-
الأول: بأن الرأس أعيد في يوم الأربعين في العشرين من صفر...وهو قول ضعيف حيث أن المتتبع للرحلة التي قام بها الأسرى والسبايا وطوافهم بالبلاد بالطرق الطويلة يستبعد أن يتم إرجاع الرأس في يوم الأربعين...

الثاني: بأن الرأس أعيد في شهر شعبان... وهو ما يرويه الحاج عباس القمي عن أستاذه العلامة النوري صاحب كتاب"مستدرك الوسائل" أن الرأس رجع في شهر شعبان وهو قول معقول أن تتم الرحلة الطويلة ذهابا وإيابا خلال ستة أشهر...

الثالث: بأن الرأس وصل مع السبايا إلى كربلاء في الأربعين (العشرين من شهر صفر) من السنة التالية لمقتل الحسين عليه السلام...

وهناك من يؤكد لقاء جابر بن عباس بالإمام زين العابدين في كربلاء ولكن في السنة التالية لمقتل الحسين عليه السلام.....

وعلى كلّ حال فهذه الأقوال هي زيادة في الشرف والرفعة للحسين (عليه السلام)، فكأنّ الله عز وجل أراد أن يكون للحسين في كلّ موضع مقام حتى يُزار في كلّ مكان كما يُزار في كلّ زمان، أينما حلّ الزوار ورحلوا، سواء في كربلاء أو في حلب أو في الشام أو في مصر أو في أي مكان يحمل أثراً للحسين (عليه السلام) ، ولكنّ مقام الحسين ورأس الحسين (عليه السلام) هو في قلوب محبيه دائماً كما قال الشاعر: 

لا تطلبوا رأس الحسيـ ـن بشرق أرض أو بغرب ** فدعوا الجميع وعرّجوا نحوي فمسكنه بقلبي 

إنّ رأس الحسين (عليه السلام) أضحى مناراً للأجيال وقبلةً لها، وأضحى الحسين رمزاً لكل من يطلب الحرية والكرامة حتى أضحت قضيته قضية العالم بأسره، وحتى بكاه الأنبياء بل السماء والأرض وكل شيء لذلك كان لابد أن يُرفع للحسين (عليه السلام) في كلّ مكان مقام وعَلَم لا يُمحى ولا يُدرس على كرور الليالي والأيام، وقد قلت بعض الأبيات مستلهماً هذه المعاني من بركات سيدي ومولاي أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام): 
أبا الشهداء أيا ابن الكرام *** سلام إليك وألف سلام
لنا بك فخر على العالمين *** فأنت الإمام وأنت الهُمام


منقول.*

*اللهم احيني حياة محمد وآل محمد* 

*امتني ممات محمد وآل* *محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

*لا تطلبوا رأس الحسيـ ـن بشرق أرض أو بغرب ** فدعوا الجميع وعرّجوا نحوي فمسكنه بقلبي 

*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابو باسم*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم يدينك*

*وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*اختك  ام محمد*

----------


## عماد علي

أم محمد
كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## نور الشمس

احسنت يااخوووى عماد على غبى هالطرح الرائع

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

نور الشمس

كل الشكرلكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## الفاقدات

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وجعلهالله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## عماد علي

الفاقدات 

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## نور الولاية

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله يعطيك العافيه / مشرفنا الكريم
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك يارب

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*ومن المعجزات يروى أنه أثناء مسير السبايا والرأس الشريف إلى الشام سقط الرمح الذي عليه رأسه روحي له الفدا من يد حامله ونبت في الأرض... فحاول ومن معه من الرجال أن يخرجوا الرمح...ولم يستطيعوا ...فتوجهوا للإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام وسألوه عن السبب... فأشار الإمام إلى عمته العقيلة زينب أن تتفقد الأطفال... وعندما رجعت العقيلة تبحث في الصحراء وإذا بطفلة لهم سقطت عن المحمل تركض خلف القافلة!!*
الله يعطيك العافية  وجزاك المولى عنا كل خير أخي الكريم عماد

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك العافيه اخوي عماد مشكور على الموضوع القيم تحياتي لك

----------


## عماد علي

الم الفراق

ملكة سبأ

موني

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## الوعـد الصادق

الســــــــــلام على الشيب الخضيب

شكرا لك على الموضوع

الوعد الصادق

----------


## عماد علي

الوعد الصادق

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## منحوسة

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وجعلهالله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## عبير الورد

معجزات كثيره
وتقشعر لها الابدان
يعطيك العافيه
على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## الهام الشوق

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وجعلهالله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## عماد علي

منحوسة


عبيرالورد


الهام الشوق

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## رسول النجفي

شكرا لك على الموضوع كان هذا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عماد علي

رسول النجفي

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## antaumry

اللهم صل على محمد محمد وآل محمد

وفقك الله وحفظك 

رحم الله والديك على هذه المشاركة الايمانيه

لأمامنا الحسين عليه السلام وكراماته ورأسه ومعجزاته

تحية لك

...............

----------


## سمراء

احسنت وجزاك اااه خير الجزاء اخي الكريم
ودمت ذخرا ًلهذه الشبكة
 تحياتي
السمرا

----------


## عماد علي

أنت عمري

سمراء

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم احيني حياة محمد وآل محمد 


*امتني ممات محمد وآل* *محمد*

*احسنت اخي ابو باسم* 
*وجزاك الله خي* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## عماد علي

همسات وله

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## ججبجو

السلام عليك يا اباء عبد الله

----------


## الحنــون

السلام عليك يا شهيد كربلاء


يسلموا

الحنــــــــــون

----------


## دلوعه

رحم الله والديك عماد علي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

وانعمنا الله على الثبات عالولاية وشفعاء محمد وال محمد ....السلاام عليك ياابا الاحرار ياامامي ياحسين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوور اخوي عماد علي 
على المعجزات 
عطاك الله العافية وجعله بميزان اعمالك

----------


## عماد علي

*ججبجو*

*الحنون*

*دلوعة*

*روح وريحان*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ~اكليل الورد~

اللهم صل على محمد محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عماد علي

*اكليل الورد*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يا**حسين*


*ياشهيد*


*يا**مظلوم*


*ياعطشان*


*يا**غريب*


*نصرتنا وانت تنادي*


*اما من ناصر ينصرنا*


*سيدي اقبل تلبيتي* 


*لبيك يا* *حسين** لبيك بروحي* 


*لبيك بدمي لبيك باهلي ومالي*


*سيدي كيف بي ان انساك وانت تنادينا* 


*اذكروني* *شيعتي** إن تشربو عذب ماءٍ وزلال*



*اخي * *عماد* *بارك الله فيك*


*على هذا النقل الرائع*


*دمت بود*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عماد علي

*سحرالقوافي*

*زهرة القلوب*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## الاشجان

جزاك اللة خيرا اخي العزيز ودمت ذخرا لقظية ابي عبد اللة الحسين (ع) مازن من العراق

----------


## عماد علي

*الاشجان*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ريومه

آللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مـودتي

----------


## عماد علي

*ريومه* 

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عماد علي

زهرة القلوب


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

واه حسيناه واخ شهيداه واه مظلوما

----------


## عماد علي

دمعة ألم

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## زهر الياسمين

الله يعطيك العافيه 
على الموضوع

----------


## عماد علي

زهرة الياسمين

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عماد علي

*شيعية وافتخر*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

